# Andere Länder andere Sitten.



## Lofotfisch (30. April 2006)

"Angeln in Absurdistan"!

Titel des Videos:
"Richtige Männer angeln so ...!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcM3VZpUnCA&search=RPGurl

dem ist glaube ich nichts hinzuzufügen...

Grüße


----------



## esox_105 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*

Sehr teurer Fisch :q , vor allen dingen wen bei jedem Schuss nur eine armselige "Makrele" hoch kommt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*

Nur *ein* Babywaller |muahahETA hat dort nix zu melden. #h

Die Gewässer dort, sind wohl nicht sehr ergiebig!?


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Nur *ein* Babywaller |muahahETA hat dort nix zu melden. #h
> 
> Die Gewässer dort, sind wohl nicht sehr ergiebig!?


Vielleicht sollten die PETA- Leute aber dort mal demonstrieren, auf die Bilder wäre ich gespannt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*

So,mi dem weglaufen ist schön, oder so ähnlich!


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*



			
				leopard_afrika schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten die PETA- Leute aber dort mal demonstrieren, auf die Bilder wäre ich gespannt.


Wie, möchtest Du gerne mal eine Horde Hammel vor lauter Angst weglaufen sehen!? |muahah:


----------



## Sea Hawk (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*



			
				Lofotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> "Angeln in Absurdistan"!
> 
> Titel des Videos:
> "Richtige Männer angeln so ...!"
> ...



Nach so einigen Fehlbissen beim angeln wäre das eine, zugegeben 
etwas teurere aber evektive  Alternative.
... und passt in jeden gutem Futteral:q 
An einen gut besuchten Forellenpuff der Hit   
Gibt es das Modell auch von shimano ???:q 

Bis dann:m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*

Also beim meeräschenangeln hab ich mir son Ding schon häufiger gewünscht ...
(Ich befürchte aber das ich selbst damit keine erwischen würde)


----------



## oknel (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*

schon schlimm, waffen ohne ende aber nix zu fressen.

mfg


----------



## esox_105 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim meeräschenangeln hab ich mir son Ding schon häufiger gewünscht ...
> (Ich befürchte aber das ich selbst damit keine erwischen würde)


 

Damit, erwischt jeder was  .


----------



## MiamiJoe (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*



			
				oknel schrieb:
			
		

> schon schlimm, waffen ohne ende aber nix zu fressen.
> 
> mfg


 

das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (30. April 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*

Terence Hill war beim Fliegenfischen mit Keule aber geschickter.


----------



## boat_c19 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*



			
				oknel schrieb:
			
		

> schon schlimm, waffen ohne ende aber nix zu fressen.
> 
> mfg


 
Jetzt ist klar, was mit den Spendengeldern gekauft wird.


----------



## dorschhai (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*

Macht bestimmt Spass, die Ausbeute ist aber eher dürftig....


----------



## earl (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Andere Länder andere Sitten.*

schickt die peta da hin zum protestieren|jump:


----------

